# J3D / JME oder JOGL



## Antoras (12. Jul 2009)

Hallo,

ich hab mir zusammen mit zwei Klassenkameraden vorgenommen eine 3D-Engine bzw. ein 3D basiertes Spiel in Java zu programmieren. Nach kleineren Testprogrammen und dem Durcharbeiten diverser Tutorials sind wird uns allerdings uneinig welche Library wir jetzt für das Hauptprojekt verwenden sollen.

Zur Auswahl stehen für uns momentan J3D, die JME und JOGL. Wir wissen, dass JOGL wohl am Meisten "Low-Level" ist - sprich wir haben hier wohl die meisten Möglichkeiten auf Hardwareebene zu arbeiten. Zwar wird uns das - vor allem während der Anfangszeit - nicht viel bringen, aber in naher Zukunft dürfte es schon ein entscheidender Vorteil sein was "eigenes" und nicht auf vorgefertigten Bibliotheken basiertes auf die Beine stellen zu können.

Wäre das jetzt ein Grund um gleich JOGL zu benutzen - oder bieten uns die anderen Libraries hier auch genug Möglichkeiten? Kennt sich da jemand näher aus und kann uns hier ein paar Informationen geben?


----------



## Marco13 (12. Jul 2009)

Zu JME (egal ob damit die JMonkeyEngine oder die Java Media Edition gemeint ist) kann ich nicht so viel sagen. Zu Java und JOGL verlinke ich mal auf all die höchstqualifizierten Antworten ( :joke: ) die ich zu diesem Thema schon geschrieben hate 


http://www.java-forum.org/spiele-un...g-interfaces-nicht-mehr-durch.html#post445422

http://www.java-forum.org/spiele-und-multimedia-programmierung/64009-java-3d-jogl.html#post395448

http://www.java-forum.org/allgemeine-java-themen/68684-java-3d-vs-jogl.html#post422322

http://www.java-forum.org/spiele-und-multimedia-programmierung/81523-suche-vergleich.html#post506208

http://www.java-forum.org/spiele-un...eueinsteiger-jogl-oder-java3d.html#post306672


----------



## Antoras (12. Jul 2009)

Marco13 hat gesagt.:


> Zu JME (egal ob damit die JMonkeyEngine oder die Java Media Edition gemeint ist) kann ich nicht so viel sagen.


Natürlich die JMonkeyEngine. 

Danke für die Links. Vier von denen kannte ich zwar schon, aber der Fünfte hat eine weitere Frage zum Aufwand beantwortet. Meine Frage war wohl zu früh gestellt. Wir sollten glaube ich erstmal ein kleines Projekt in J3D und in JOGL realisieren und dann gucken wie sich das mit dem Aufwand / Ergebnis rechnet. 

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort.


----------

